# 8th AV, Bribie Is, Sat 27 Oct



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Late notice.

Am heading out off 8th av towards the beacon and beyond tomorrow am from 5.30ish.
Feel free to join in.....

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hope you get a few mate, I have been busted up by a few very good sized snapper there the last 2 trips hope theres still a few around for yah

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

how did you go ash?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Terrible,

Water was lumpy, brown and the current was hootin' through.

Ended up pulling up stumps pretty quickly and headed to the passage for 1 bream and 150 strikes from long tom - They were thick.

Should have gotten you to do a recon mission.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

yeh.. the longtoms and pike are everywhere at the moment. I went shore fishing this morning, and this evening, and there was nothing but these buggers around.


----------

